# Russell Apiaries Customer Poll



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I've never purchased or ordered anything from Russell Apiaries and have no "bone to pick" with them. I've heard folks bragging on them and folks dissing them. I have no idea what the story is here. Until I heard that they were going to stop selling to the hobby beeks I was considering getting some caucasians from them in a year or so. I'm aware that people tend to be more vocal when they have problems and that when things turn out smoothly they don't say much...simple human nature.

Whatever the case, I figured I'd create a simple poll. It would be good if only actual customers of Russell's vote, but of course it can't be guaranteed that non-customers will not vote.

Three options:
Satisfied...satisfied with delivery time and/or queen quality
Neutral...nothing really good or bad to report, similar to other queen sellers
Dissatisfied...dissatisfied with long/wrong delivery times and/or queen quality

No need for discussion...plenty of threads elsewhere for that.

And moderators, if Beesource is not the place for this....delete it, please. 



Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you, Barry.


----------



## TimnEsther (May 18, 2011)

Satisfied


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

TimnEsther, did ya'll vote up top in the poll? It doesn't count unless you check a choice and submit it. 

Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Sk, your concern in your earlier post was (I believe I'm correct on this) the wording in the three choices that you referenced earlier, the "qualifiers" (or whatever we might want to call them) were put there as examples of things to be satisfied about, or not. I'm not interested in customer service, the music that Russell might have on hold, the absence of someone answering the phone or the quickness of it being answered. I'm not interested in whether Russell sent a masseuse over to rub the buyer's feet while they fondled their Sunkists, I'm not interested in whether a fat-fingered buyer smashed his or her lovely queen between frames...I'm only interested in whether the buyer is satisfied or not in the delivery and quality of the queen received...that's all I'm interested in. I think most folks can understand the wording of the choices and know whether they are satisfied or not about their experience with Russell's. It's really not rocket science.

I know you're a big supporter of Russell's and I respect you for that. I've conversed with Robert on occasion and he has always been cordial and helpful to me. I have no hidden agenda here with my wording or anything else, so please don't read more into this that what it is. If you would go back and read my original post you will see that I expressed exactly what Barry gave as a reason for deleting the messages... "No need for discussion". I went further and said "...plenty of threads elsewhere for that." Discussion here will only bring out more harsh words and regardless of "which side" those words come from the negativity will be associated with "that problem with Russell Apiaries". 

Years ago me, my father, and my brother had just won a major battle with the city we do business in, a battle much larger than the argument that has been going on regarding Russell. Me and my brother were still "hot" about everything and were spouting off about what we were going to do, sue them, write the newspapers, etc.,. My father looked us dead in the face and told us "The more you stir it the more it's gonna stink". Think about it.

Now I feel like I've done what I asked folks not to do... 
Ed


----------



## RSWOODBEE (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm happy with the bees.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

Why can we not see who voted each way. I thought that was how most of these worked. I have a hard time believing the results. I am still out $100.00. And cannot contact anyone


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Russell employees get to vote? Just like we do things here in Chicago!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Dishikagoway...


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Vote early - Vote often. I lived in the midwest for a while. Just a way of life. Tony


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I was checking out a vendor today on the BBB website and decided to look up Russell Apiaries. I expected to see tons of registered complaints against them. Only 2 complaints regarding delivery. Kinda surprised.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry meant to attach this ..

http://www.bbb.org/mississippi/busi...apiaries-in-brandon-ms-235821158#reasonrating


----------

